# Bloody diarrhea and pencil-thin stools :(



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't assume it's colitis. 

Take her to the vet. It sounds like it's already been going on for a couple of days - that's too long, with no signs of improvement.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup had diarrhea off and on for several months. We had his poop tested and it came back clear of anything abnormal. Vet put our pup on DCO. It can only be bought at the Vets office I believe. It's 82 bucks a bag but it has solved all diarrhea issues.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

You have to have your pup checked by a vet again especially if she has bloody diarrhea!


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

I brought Kaia into the vet today as her diarrhea wasn't getting any better on the bland diet. $300 later, she got a steroid shot to calm down the inflammation from what the vet thinks is colitis, an antibiotic shot, a 10-day regimen of metronidazole and a 30-day regimen of Forti-Flora.

She has been waking up earlier than normal only to rush outside to have messy diarrhea. Here's to hoping she gets better soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry Kaia has been so sick, hope she's feeling and doing better very soon.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I remember when our Oakley was young he went through this as well a few times. He always required some meds to calm things down but he did grow out of this and we never really knew what caused it.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Melakat, I'm hoping that's the case with Kaia. She's only 7.5 months old and we've already spent quite a good chunk of money on her vet bills.  It's heartbreaking to see her not feel well but it's also financially stressful to be spending $200-300 at the vet everytime she gets colitis.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Metronidiazole costs $2 at Publix- get a written script. Be sure to strictly follow a parasite regime, deworm her regularly. And add yogurt w/all the probiotics still alive to her diet daily, you might even order some of Nature's Farmacy's probiotic dietary addition. Colitis is so painful even though she's Goldenly stoic, prevention seems like a good thought and a more budget minded way to go with her. You might revist TOTW as well, it is my experience that many dogs find it hard to form a hard stool on that brand. Maybe go to ProPlan Select grain free.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you, Prism Goldens. I have had her on Advantage-Multi (drops that I apply directly onto her skin) for a few months now. Also, I'm located in Canada so I don't think we have Publix here. My vet always just includes the medication in my vet bills. Is it possible to just ask for a prescription and get it filled somewhere cheaper instead? 

Also, would the yogourt with probiotics be better than the powdered probiotics (Forti-Flora) that I get from the vet?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Probably not better, the powdered I'm sure has a way higher organism count than yogurt would, but I was thinking to add the yogurt to her food as a part of her diet, and maybe price-shop between your expensive brand and the Natures Farmacy one which has a very high count. And do it part of her diet, every day, sick or not.
Even though she's been on TOTW for her whole life, that doesn't mean it is the best food for her gut, I do know of a lot of dogs that can't form a hard stool on it. And yes! Ask for a prescription -paper- and take to the drugstore, Flagyl is the brand name for metronidiazole. Or you can send in to petmeds or one of hte online ones and they'll fill it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*vet*



tbear said:


> Thank you, Prism Goldens. I have had her on Advantage-Multi (drops that I apply directly onto her skin) for a few months now. Also, I'm located in Canada so I don't think we have Publix here. My vet always just includes the medication in my vet bills. Is it possible to just ask for a prescription and get it filled somewhere cheaper instead?
> 
> Also, would the yogourt with probiotics be better than the powdered probiotics (Forti-Flora) that I get from the vet?


I asked our vet where I could get it for less and they told us and gave us a prescription.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I used to give Kaia a tablespoon or two of "No sugar added All natural plain yogourt" by BioBest. I stopped doing that a while ago but I will definitely pick up a tub of that today.

And thanks for the tidbit about asking for a prescription! I never knew that I could do that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Vet clinic I go to here in the states, I always ask for a written prescription instead of buying any meds from my clinic because they have a 20-40% markup on them. I can always find the for less. I buy a lot of my meds from Drs. Foster and Smith, not sure if they ship to Canada or not though. I also use a local Pharmacy if it's a script I need filled right away. Their locations are only in the State I live in, they've got the best prices of any pharmacy for all their medications. 

Give your Vet clinic a call and see if they will write you a prescription so you can get if filled for less elsewhere. Some Vet Clinics here in the States will price match also.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

SUCCESS! I am happy to report that Kaia has started pooping beautiful formed, non-pungent stools today! I have never been more excited about poop! Woohoo!


----------

